# A Celebrity Logger Shows Up Here



## slowp (Jan 26, 2011)

This guy showed up today.







I was walking up from the bottom, checking out things when a raspy voice yells,
WANT MY AUTOGRAPH?

To which I replied in my squeaky voice, "Huh?"

DON'T YOU WATCH THE HISTORY CHANNEL? AXMEN?

Well, yeah, but I don't watch very closely.

I'M ONE OF THE ALASKA GUYS.

By this time, I was close enough for my near sighted eyes to see. I replied, 
Are you the one that got fired first?

YEAH. AND I GET FIRED AGAIN.
So he posed for a picture.





They sent a few turns up. Then the whistle blew and the skyline dropped. A guyline stump was pulling out. The Celebrity said he'd run up and help. Before he did, he and his partner grinned and then started cussing at each other. To which I yelled, not very loud or scarily, "Watchout." They laughed and he headed up. 

There wasn't much time to converse. He said the show was 80% BS. I told him that anybody who'd been around logging much could see that. 




Everybody is doing a good job so far. Not much damage, they have gotten revenge on the old growth vine maple by smashing it, and the sun was out. A good day.
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=169773&d=1296090604


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 26, 2011)

Cool slowp. Good thread!


----------



## forestryworks (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't blame him if he left Alaska to get away from the circus.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 26, 2011)

That timber is laid out nicely.

Lets just say I know something about that WV sweatshirt.....

small world.


----------



## coastalfaller (Jan 26, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> That timber is laid out nicely.
> 
> Lets just say I know something about that WV sweatshirt.....
> 
> small world.


 
Do tell, Joe!


----------



## slowp (Jan 26, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> That timber is laid out nicely.
> 
> Lets just say I know something about that WV sweatshirt.....
> 
> small world.



Now you have to tell. 

Yes. That part of the hill looks better with the timber down than before with it all up.
When I was marking out the corridors, there was vine maple and blowdown and I actually belly crawled under some of it. 

The fallers didn't like it much, but are now in a better spot. They are doing a very good job which makes it easier for the rigging guys.

One faller said there should be a TV show called _Riggin'slingers_, and the theme song should be nothing but the long bleep of the censor noise. :tv:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 26, 2011)

slowp said:


> This guy showed up today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slowp (Jan 28, 2011)

Cedarkerf said:


> [That pics a classic hillside shot. Nice



Yeah. It was a little bit steeper today for me. I did a bit of tree hugging on the way down the future corridor. They'll get it later...now I need to go soak knees in the hot tub. 

The celebrity was only filling in for a couple of days. He is known as a good worker, by the way. The show is not true...surprise.:shock:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 28, 2011)

Sure dont look like January out there


----------



## slowp (Jan 28, 2011)

Cedarkerf said:


> Sure dont look like January out there



Well, it is almost February. I've worn my leather calks most of the week and even hung up the Tin Pants. After all, we are the Banana Belt. 

March could be (I hope) wintery. I'll have time to ski during the week then. Owl season kicks in.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 29, 2011)

coastalfaller said:


> Do tell, Joe!



Well, the short of it is that he was hooktender for the big yarder on the outfit I used to work for in WV- he was gone before I started, and now I'm gone.... I did work with some of his cohorts as a bunch of them "Alaskans" were hired on to staff the yarder.

I suspect his tending hook was as micro managed as sometimes my falling would be, if so I woudl understand throwing my arms up in the air and walking straight off the mountain back to town and out of WV too..... forget the crummy and all.... I know I was tempted..... I took the front door exit instead.

When a fellow is a professional, and he works in logging, not only does a fellow expect some respect, a fellow also probably wants a little ELBOW ROOM. We work out there for more than one reason.


----------



## PB (Jan 29, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> Well, the short of it is that he was hooktender for the big yarder on the outfit I used to work for in WV- he was gone before I started, and now I'm gone.... I did work with some of his cohorts as a bunch of them "Alaskans" were hired on to staff the yarder.
> 
> I suspect his tending hook was as micro managed as sometimes my falling would be, if so I woudl understand throwing my arms up in the air and walking straight off the mountain back to town and out of WV too..... forget the crummy and all.... I know I was tempted..... I took the front door exit instead.
> 
> When a fellow is a professional, and he works in logging, not only does a fellow expect some respect, a fellow also probably wants a little ELBOW ROOM. We work out there for more than one reason.


 
Interesting, really small world. The story I made up in my head was much more elaborate. I figured it revolved around a woman. 

I really need to stop reading those damn romance novels.


----------



## crackajeff (Feb 1, 2011)

He has a nice sweat shirt


----------



## WesternSaw (Feb 1, 2011)

*Slowp*

Thanks for posting the pictures!Not really into AxeMen but I love seeing logging pictures that take place in the PNW.Looks Just like B.C..well it should where just North of you.
Lawrence


----------

